
Emacs and Magit - Tomte
https://lwn.net/Articles/727550/
======
tom4000

      Subscription required  
       
      The page you have tried to view (Emacs and Magit) is currently available to LWN subscribers only. Reader subscriptions are a necessary way to fund the continued existence of LWN and the quality of its content.

